# Chord Progression



## DevSully (Dec 7, 2008)

Working on a song, kicking some lyrics around and such. But I'm kinda stuck on where to go next with my chords.

As it stands, the tune plays as Am to Em to G to ? I'm trying to find the last chord to play, and haven't really found one that I like yet.

So any suggestions?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

F or C would work there.


----------



## DevSully (Dec 7, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> F or C would work there.


F seems to be working rather nicely. Gives the melancholy sound I was looking for.

thanks for the advice!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

If you want melancholy you could change the F to Dm.


----------

